# Sea-Monkeys



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

I got some Sea-Monkeys on Monday 15th Decemeber and done everything that is s'posed to do etc, put the eggs in the other morning and some of my eggs have hatched, I don't know if it's all of them, but I have spotted 8 so far; when it started with two then three.

Anyone else with Sea-Monkeys or used to have them and loves them etc..?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

oooooo I used to have zillions :lol2: Havent had any for years though  I miss them


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i had some when i was younger dont want to spoil things but there brine shrimp:devil:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Had loooads in the past, even used a much larger "goldfish" bowl type thing and had 100's, breed like mad pretty funny cos it looks like there stuck together ...


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I want some now, might look on Ebay


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I got mine breeding and then they started dying off.

Marina


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there was a little thing full of the down in the sales department where i work...... there all dead now.

one of sales girls looked at me funny when i said they were brine shrimp


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Triops are much more fun!!

Marina


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Infact they are closely related to brine shrimp (Artemia salina), when infact Sea-Monkeys (Artemia nyos) are a hybrid.

I used to have them when I was younger and wanted some again and got them from Woolies in the closing down sale, I wonder what's happened to the unbought Sea-Monkeys (Artemia nyos) since the stores are closing and all.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

if i buy some can i grow them up and feed them to my YBS??


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

can you feed sea monkeys to axolotl s :lol2:


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i think i might get some out of the sales after Xmas!


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, they are unharmful, so you could.

We could even eat them if we wanted and be totally fine.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

are they bigish?


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

They grow to a big size if looked after properly, about half an inch.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh cool, i'm gonna just get a couple of packets of the eggs and put them in a 14ltr tank


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

How much are they in woolies?? its my sisters brthday tommorow and i havent got her a present yet :lol2:


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

they are about £10 normaly dunno about the sale tho


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

They around £7 in the closing down sale spider duck, plus liamlewis they might not hatch in your tank.

In each packet there is powder for a formular that makes the water a certain type for them Sea-Monkeys to survive.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Why do you think that? on the website it says you can keep them in jars, i wouls still buy the water purifier and food and stuff


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

And this

The Amazing Live Sea Monkeys Cupids Arrow Mating Powder on eBay, also, Science Nature, Educational Toys, Toys Games (end time 16-Nov-08 13:55:11 GMT)

Found a good ebay shop

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/CORNISH-CR...Triops_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ9QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ooo awesome ta


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Triops are better!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ladybird said:


> Triops are better!


 never had those, what are they like?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> never had those, what are they like?


Triops Longuicaudatus (Bog standard triops from the states)




















Triops Cancriformis (Eurpoean ones, endangered in the uk)











T.Long can grow to about 2 inches, T.Canc can grow to 11cm/4.5 inches in the wild.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i had some but they didnt grow!


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

they're not just brine shrimp they are hybrids


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

i had some that were doing well then my girlfriend accidentally killed them..........then the population started again and then her dad finished them off!!  RIP my monkeys of the sea


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I got mine breeding and then they started dying off.


Same happened to mine, then they'd hatch and start all over again and die off :lol2:

I'm just waiting for the water to evaporate; so I can pour water in their tank which will kick start them again, they're cool that way.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Haa cool, their the easyiest pets in the world. :lol2:


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

they r great fun, i just have brine shrimp now cheaper than sea monkeys and i can feed them to my marine fish, they are all breeding now its really weird and the babies are hatching already  nd i feed mine phyto plankton which u can buy from any marine shop u keep it in the fridge and its actually live food which is cool but its really stinky in the bottle but not in the tank. 

They grow better in sunlight and with an airator too. i wish i could do triops again they r well funky.:flrt:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

We have sea monkeys the lot we have at the moment though only one hatched out. Then about a month later another appeared. They started mating then one more appeared. The three mated then and now we have about 20 :O not sure how though.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

REDDEV1L said:


> Triops Longuicaudatus (Bog standard triops from the states)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, where can you get these?!


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had them they are awesome!!!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to have sea monkeys when I was younger. I remember all of them died but one and I called him Norbert . He lived for over a year!

I tried to keep triops too, but they all died after a few days.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Lol its cool that you can buy them at toy stores.

Its the last place you'd expect to see pets eh. :2thumb:


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

Triops Rule ha
i had a triop which died after like a month =[


----------

